

Atari 2600 transistor-level simulation - frakturfreund
http://blog.visual6502.org/2014/10/atari-2600-simulation.html

======
userbinator
I believe the transistor-level simulation came from these images:

[http://www.visual6502.org/images/pages/Atari_10444D_TIA.html](http://www.visual6502.org/images/pages/Atari_10444D_TIA.html)

There are gate-level schematics for the TIA too:

[https://atariage.com/2600/archives/schematics_tia/index.html](https://atariage.com/2600/archives/schematics_tia/index.html)

~~~
frakturfreund
I didn’t know the chematics for the TIA, thank you very much!

I find this Chip quite intriguing because it's so minimal; its stunning how
much could be archieved even under the hardest restrictions. Or how little,
compared to later graphic chips of the 8-bit era (like the PPU of the NES).

------
saeguaiga
Better than drinking lead and breathing silane; not Verilog but JSSim based? I
mean, is this something I should throw a solver at for a Buff My Game Vortal
compo? Maybe there's a microelectronic comedy of errors written in D or Rust
to be had in it, as multiwatt instructions are used in moderation and ROM
interface glitches snowball just as a 4-byte cache comes into use? A lifecycle
tool for the haughtier ARM64 74-core program teams making 28-year constant
hardware projections?

~~~
archgoon
Someone's testing their Markov Generator on HN again.

~~~
duskwuff
Or trying to be funny, but trying _way_ too hard.

